# 8 month old puppies



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I am fostering now for GoldHeart GRR, I was talking to a member today who told me about 3 golden puppies they just rescued in Maryland.
They are 8 months old and weigh 45 lbs, 23 lbs and 18 lbs
That is not a typo, 45, 23 & 18 at 8 months old!!
They are being treated for malnurishment, and several types of worms plus who knows what else.

Makes you just want to scream!! (and beat some people over the head)


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm in shock


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

And I could think of a couple of other things as well!!!!

Bless you for fostering. 
Those puppies will be in my prayers.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Those poor babies! My Jasper was 4 1/2 months old and 14 lbs when he came into our rescue. He also had been starved along with being full of worms. I thought I was going to lose him the first week because he was so weak and sick.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

OH my goodness, I cant believe the weight difference. Bless that rescue for saving them and you for helping. I pray that they all survive and get their furever and loving homes.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

That's horrible! Fergus at over 65 pounds and 8 months looks almost full grown. I can't imagine him at 18 pounds right now. He hasn't weighed that since he was 11 or 12 weeks. Thank heavens for organizations like yours. Now if we could only put you out of business because miraculously people learn to be responsible pet owners...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am glad to hear you now get to foster and are with a great rescue. Unfortunately you are going to hear more of this kind of stuff when you are in a rescue. It is so hard, and never get easier, to hear.:no:


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Such wonderful work fostering parents do, hope the 8 month old pups soon have loving forever homes.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

OMG, I just saw this thread and I am totally aghast at the weight of those poor puppies. I am both saddened and sickened by this. Sadly there are FAR too many stories like this.

Thanks to the good people who rescued them and I hope and pray the pups will respond well to treatments that they require. Hopefully one day they will be adopted out to loving families free of the neglect that they had to endure for their first eight months.

As for the Ba$tards who did this....suffice it to say that I wish NOTHING good for them....EVER!!

MyGoldenCharlie, could you update the Forum if you get further info on these pups?

~Jackie


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I just got an update on these pups saying that two of them are eating well & playing a little bit. They are keeping an eye on their water intake.

All I know about the 3rd one is that it is still in the hospital. 
Will post when I know more.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

The puppies are all doing well!

They named them Manny, Moe & Jack and they have pictures on GoldHearts site:

http://www.goldheart.org/adopting/available.cfm


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

maryland, where in maryland?? God, I want another golden so bad!

I love them, they are gorgeous! Hmmm....


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Rachel's Mom said:


> maryland, where in maryland?? God, I want another golden so bad!
> 
> I love them, they are gorgeous! Hmmm....


My guess is northern Maryland, but not sure exactly, GoldHeart is a great group to work with, if you are seriously considering, I would fill out the adoption application so that you can get that all taken care of while they are being evaluated.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rescues and Fosters*

You rescues and fosters do such noble work!!!

Bless you for caring for these babies when they've been deserted.

These dogs will be forever grateful to you and they will hopefully live a happy and wonderful life and be loved and cherished as every pet deserves to be!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They have some gorgeous goldens on their site. I sure hope they all find forever homes. Wish I could take them all.
Wouldn't it be great if each of us had about 100 acres each to home all these beautiful dogs!!!! I live in a dream world. : )


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Grrrrrrrrrrr!.
Why do people take dogs if they can't take care of them!.
What really pisses me off!!.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I am told that Manny, Moe & Jack are doing well, growing by leaps & bounds and scheduled to be neutered next week


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Manny, Moe and Jack are absolutely adorable! I see loving furever homes in their future!


----------

